# A Poodle Love Story....



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*. To be koi in love, and love some bunny....*

*Chagall lost his heart in the koi pond*.:love2:








*One-sided love is hard!*:love-over:








*He kept looking for somebunny to love.*:kiss:








*Sad the bunny couldn't come home with us.*:sad:









*But back to his happy self in no time!*


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Too cute!!! What a gorgeous pup!
Love the purple leash too!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

He's so beautiful! 

You always take him to these fun places. Great photos


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That looks like it was a fun outing! I am amazed the bunny looks like it was sound asleep with Chagall so close.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

He's so handsome! Looks like a very happy boy!


----------



## LorenatBMS (Mar 12, 2014)

What a pretty boy! Purple is certainly one of "his" colors.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh to be as handsome as he! Chagall you are such a handsome poodle man!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

One of the Portuguese Water Dog clubs produces a calendar each year made up of pictures submitted by PWD owners on their web page. The proceeds go to cancer research. They ask for seasonal pictures. The picture of Chagall in front of the tulips would be a beautiful spring calendar picture. I am surprised that no one on this list hasn't made a calendar from all these wonderful poodle pictures.


----------



## lizzy_8 (Mar 21, 2014)

What a gorgeous coal our he is and so very handsome


----------



## lizzy_8 (Mar 21, 2014)

Sorry, colour


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

MiniPoo said:


> One of the Portuguese Water Dog clubs produces a calendar each year made up of pictures submitted by PWD owners on their web page. The proceeds go to cancer research. They ask for seasonal pictures. The picture of Chagall in front of the tulips would be a beautiful spring calendar picture.* I am surprised that no one on this list hasn't made a calendar from all these wonderful poodle pictures.*


We _have_ enjoyed several years of a BEAUTIFUL Poodle Calendar prepared by a talented PF member! Check it out.
Skye & Stone Designs
http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/78313-any-more-2014-calendars.html#post910369


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> That looks like it was a fun outing! I am amazed the bunny looks like it was sound asleep with Chagall so close.


That bunny isn't asleep - it is on the floor in a dead faint worshipping at the feet of the amazingly glorious Chagall !!

He's a show stopper!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Another happy ending to a wonderful story! You know I'm all about happy endings!!!!!! Hahaha!

I LOVE Chagall all fluffy!!!!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

lily cd re said:


> That looks like it was a fun outing! * I am amazed the bunny looks like it was sound asleep with Chagall so close.*


Fun is Chagall's middle name!:happy: That rabbit, his name is Oreo, has been so well socialized to people and other animals he is_ completely _at ease. That said, Chagall doesn't mess with him, bark at him, or move quickly at him. I could probably let Chagall inside his enclosure without incident, other than my poodle eating bunny raisins.:yuck: But really it's Oreo who takes the prize for being so incredibly calm and fearless. I think his owner would make a heck of dog trainer! :dog:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

"Bunny Raisins"..........I am laughing so loud I am sure my office neighbors wonder what's up in my office. And yes, based on what you've said Oreo's owner would be a great dog trainer. The rabbits we had when I was a kid were all pretty unruly critters.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Me too.... "Bunny raisins" ... Best thing I have heard all day!


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Ha Ha Bunny Raisins! Chagall always looks so nice, but I love what you have done with this top knot. He is such a handsome fellow.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Aw Chagall looks wonderful as always!!! Happy to see that last picture with that beautiful smile!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Manxcat said:


> That bunny isn't asleep - it is on the floor in a dead faint worshipping at the feet of the amazingly glorious Chagall !!
> He's a show stopper!!


Oh *Manxcat*, this is another one of those collectibles for my "I Love Chagall Scrapbook"! Tickled me to read it, thanks for writing it. (When my son saw the photo he said the rabbit was playing possum. I like your take on things better!)


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh gosh! I can't believe I didn't see this earlier! I have so little time these days to spend on PF and don't wind up going to the picture forum much. But I must say, I sooooo enjoy seeing beautiful Chagall and his adventures which make him so happy. That last one really shows his deep contentment. It's written all over his face. Such cute photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

That gorgeous boy! We used to own rabbits when my girls were young and my spoo at the time Barney(Billy's great great great uncle!) used to drool when they were carrying the bunnies around! I'm sure he was imagining what they would taste like!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful pictures! Chagall is such a lucky boy & always so happy! The girls just drool over him! 

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

I think I have fallen in love with him!! Love triangle, how scandalous. He is seriously so beautiful and his cut is amazing. I only wish Ruby to have a set of hair that shapely when she grows up!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow, Chagall looks so fabulous!! I just love his color!! Looks like a fun place you were at. All the pics are just beautiful. He seems like such a delightful boy?
Will I get to meet you?
Hugs to Chagall, that gorgeous guy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Suddenly said:


> Wow, Chagall looks so fabulous!! I just love his color!!


 Thanks! Wonder why my own* silver* hair never turns heads?! :confused3:


Suddenly said:


> Will I get to meet you?


Oh yes! I'll be down your way the end of June. Hope we'll be a threesome with Brandon. (Chagall is staying home this trip.) :airplane:


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh! Chagall takes such a fabulous photo! LOVE the one of him smiling with the tulips! What a nice post, CM, I love me some Chagall pix!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

he is beautiful!!!


----------

